# 1/2 x 3tpi 15 cents a foot swedish silicone



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

*1/2 x 3tpi 15 cents an inch swedish silicone*

Got this for my little 12 inch Jet for long curves and light resaw, cuts great ,.., Bandsaw Blade 1/2 inch X 3 T.P.I. by Laguna Tools - 800.234.1976


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oops, that 15 cents an inch not foot, and apparently they had a glitch in their computers when I ordered mine and only charged me .24 for shipping ,Thats not correct.


----------

